# Solved: Install HP PhotoSmart C4780 printer on new Windows 8.1 computer



## wmm35 (May 8, 2014)

I recently got a new computer running Windows 8.1 64 bit. I've been trying to install my existing HP PhotoSmart C4780 printer on the new computer. I don't have a disc so I downloaded the install from the HP site but I keep getting an "Can Not Find" message. I keep getting the message, "Can not find C:\Users\wmm35\AppData\Local\Temp\7zs6a5c\setup\hpzshla..."

I tried the HP Support site but can not find the hp.dat files they tell me to rename. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3130M CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3988 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -2037 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 694860 MB, Free - 573806 MB; D: Total - 19748 MB, Free - 1987 MB; F: Total - 238414 MB, Free - 199537 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 218F
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did you get the new 8.1 software from here ...
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=3794615&task=&


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I downloaded the install from the HP site but I keep getting an "Can Not Find" message. I keep getting the message, "Can not find *C:\Users\wmm35\AppData\Local\Temp*\7zs6a5c\setup\hpzshla..."


It sounds like you're trying to run or open the Windows 8.1 64-bit software driver package instead of saving it.

You need to download and save it, then close all open windows, then double-click it to start the install process.

Do NOT connect the printer to the computer until advised to do so.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wmm35 (May 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## wmm35 (May 8, 2014)

Flavallee,

I deleted the downloads and started over exactly following your suggestions. I got the same "Can not find" message.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't know what you're doing wrong.

I didn't have any trouble with downloading and saving that software driver package.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try disabling McAfee whilst you download and save as per my colleague Flavallee has advised and whilst you install.

Do not forget to re enable McAfee after - although in my opinion you would be far better without McAfee in the first place.

It has a history of causing problems on Windows 8/8.1

for instance here it was responsible for preventing the upgrade to 8.1
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1125037-windows-8-8-1-a.html


----------



## wmm35 (May 8, 2014)

Macboatmaster,

This worked!!! Many thanks to you (and the others who helped). My next step was to pay HP for help and they weren't at all sure they could get the program to work. I can't thank you enough!

WMM


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome

Have you given any thought to this


> although in my opinion you would be far better without McAfee in the first place.


If you wish to try I will guide you through the procedure and if you do not see an improvement you can always go back to McAfee


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Atta boy, Malc.  :up:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Cheers*
It has been causing many problems
Nearly as many as AVG

Re your 12 - indeed - my post 6 on here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1125647-windows-8-has-erased-my.html


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

AVG, McAfee, Windows 8.1? :down: :down: :down:

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wmm35 (May 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what to do. McAfee comes as the included Security with my internet provider, Time Warner. so far I haven't seen any problems beyond t;his installation problem. I'm also not sure what sure what you're referring to when you say "I'll guide you through the procedure".


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well the choice must of course be yours
McAfee frequently comes with this
PC Optimization Tools


Find and patch holes in Windows and applications with McAfee Vulnerability Scanner
Enhance your PC's performance by deleting unnecessary files with McAfee QuickClean™

I would advise you not to use it - that enhance your performance has the ability to do exactly the opposite

Windows 8 automatically maintains your system in many respects. The disk is automatically checked and optimized - it does not need defragging by you OR by any 3rd party utility.

Those unnecessary files that McAfee finds may well prove not to be unnecessary.

If you wish to try - uninstall it following this procedure
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

ensuring you run the McAfee removal tool after using Control Panel Programs and features

Reboot and check that Windows Defender the included AV with 8 is enabled and running and that Windows Firewall is turned on.

Test it for a couple of days and see if you detect any improvement in performance

If you decide there is and you wish to stay with McAfee post back and I will provide you with further guidance as to what else you should do.

If you decide you wish to return to McAfee go back to the site and reinstall

NOTE - please check that you have the means to reinstall and activate McAfee BEFORE you uninstall


----------

